# The basics to taking things seriously



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Everybody. I am really serious about starting my own t-shirt brand. I have what i believe to be a really catchy and wearable brand in mind. I have no money so i will have an investor (one i already have in mind). I want to know how much i am looking at to start off a promising brand. My fiance is a graphic designer so i know i save money there. I do not have drawing (or art in general) talents, so i plan on paying an artist 200-300 bucks for a drawing or design. My fiance would take care of alot of the computer design stuff. But as far as wholesale t's (is there usually a minimum? how much per T on average?), screen print (same Q as wholesale t's), copyrights, trademarks, shipping... what am i looking at? I am from California and so my business name is already registered there but i am currently living in Europe. I really need guidance so even one of these Q's answered would be SCHWEEET! Thanks in advance


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Figure out what YOU think it will cost and then multiple that by ten. Then ask for twice that amount. Spend the first half to start your brand. Save the second half for about a year to three years down the road for when you have learned from the issues and mistakes (about this time you will be broke and need the second half of the money). Now you can dip into your savings and hopefully move forward. 

Remember the 80/20 rule. Plan that 80% of the stuff you do will fail. Don't freak out, perservere. 

Plan that 80% of your income will come from 20% of your products. Once again don't freak out because you have a winner. It will take a lot of work and time to hit your next success. Manage your money wisely. Be cautious about what you spend money on. If you spend $300 per design on 10 designs you have a potential success on 2 of the designs so in effect you are spending $1500 in art per successful design (even at $18 a shirt, you are looking at I'd estimate 250 shirts sold to break even on that artwork).

Also, it's better to pay someone who knows what they are doing to print your stuff. Real businesses outsource. Your job is to create a pre print line. Your job is NOT to be an artist or a printer. Your job IS to run the business effectively and manage your resources, to pour your heart and soul into your product, to contantly learn and improve yourself so you can become better so you can run your company better, and to be the leader of your brand. 

Be prepared for the long haul. No one is an overnight success. Years of work and planning goes into what appears to be an overnight success.

Be a student not a follower... Read a book a week (one a month minimum) about business, marketing, personal growth. Start off with these books: The E-Myth, Rhinoceros Success, The Go-Getter, Chasing Cool, Crush It, the Slight Edge, The Purple Cow, and Seven Habits of Highly Effective People. 

Godspeed.


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Aggressiveguy Thank you for taking the time to write me a thought out response. There are a couple of things that concern me about about this venture of mine! I feel very strongly about this one particular "phrase or quote", if you will. I strongly feel that if this one idea doesnt work, than i just wont be able to come up with something i feel very strongly about. Now it is not so much the design i feel strongly about since i dont really have one in mind (i would leave the real creation up to the artist) i would just give my input. What i really feel excited about is what the design would say and how it would say it. I have mentioned my ideas to close friends and they all agree that it sounds "hard and sick". Which is really what i am going for. 
When it comes to the idea of success i am not looking to make a million dollars a month or to even support myself on this. I figure if i begin to see people where or ask about my brand, than things are going good. All i really want is the opportunity to sell myself and my brand. I guess what i really want to know is how can i get started with the minimum? Even if its just having a website, and selling at let's say 3 or 4 streetwear clothing shops. Or is that not realistic? As far as the books, I am naturally in to the motivational books already but i will look up some of those that you mentioned. I hope to get some more input. Thank you once again!


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

The truth is that most success is built on failure. Successful people learn and improve - they perservere. The secret is to plan, do, and review (then repeat). 

The truth is it make take 100 designs for you to break through. The question is will you dig in deep and hold long enough? 

My suggestion to anyone is to avoid ALL debt and avoid investors. Instead, go small and do one design at a time. Each design will teach you and you will grow. Each subsequent design will be better. In a year you will be twice as good, in two years you will be four times as good, in three years you will be eight times better and people will notice... It only compounds and grows. 

So save up your cash. Either cut the cable or work the overtime. Produce one shirt and put it on the web (by yourself for cheap). Get feedback then repeat the process. Do this 10 times and you'll be amazed at how your see things differently. 

Also, you business will grow like a baby. Year one it's costs you and doesn't make anything. Then it does some chores, then it gets part time job after school, then full time job, then career... It's important to be patient. 

But in 20 years you'll be investing in young versions of yourself.


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks again for the reply... I thought i had responded and was bummed out to see that my reply wasnt posted.

Anyway, as far as putting my shirt on the web, I'm guessing my website would be good enough? and maybe Facebook? How would i go about selling the shirts on the website? Would i need a credit card proccessing system? 

So lets say i have a few shirts printed up in different colors and sizes... Do i send my product via mail to possible streetwear boutiques and wait for a response? I am really concerned about someone taking my idea so what is the best way to avoid someone from copying my catch phrases and selling it as their brand? 
I can see the slow build up of a business but i just find it hard to start somehwere. Thank you once again. I recommend reading the "richest man in babylon" if you havent already. Thank you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the printer will charge a per color/per location charge plus the shirts. the more you do the lower the cost per shirt. 

figure that you want to do 24 shirts per color per location to get a decent price. if you want more expensive shirts like aa then you will need to factor that in (the cost double to triple what the big mills cost) and you are good to go.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

PedroThe said:


> Do i send my product via mail to possible streetwear boutiques and wait for a response?


Yes, you can mail out samples to boutiques. But don't just wait for a response. Call to follow up and sell them on your brand.



PedroThe said:


> I am really concerned about someone taking my idea so what is the best way to avoid someone from copying my catch phrases and selling it as their brand?


This is not likely to happen while your brand isn't worth anything. But you can copyright your designs and trademark your brand name or logo. This won't prevent someone from stealing, but it gives you legal recourse if they do.


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thieves are everywhere. Risk your design or keep it locked away. 

Anything you do like mailing out stuff needs to have a scheduled follow up. Don't lose money by sending out a sample with no follow up.

FYI - I have the Babylon book and its on my reading list for next week.


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Finished Richest Man in Babylon. Outstanding book.


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Binki, "per location"? I'm not sure i follow. Thank you for the response!


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Kimura, how about a phrase being copyrighten? For example is "just do it" (NIKE) copyrighten? Its not so much the brand i'm afraid people will want to steal but what the brand represents and says. I know i sound like I'm blowing smoke but i guess i'm a bit optimistic. Thank you for your response. I've also read about linesheets... if anyone has time to explain what linesheets consist of... that would be schweeet! Peace


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

AgressiveGuy, I'm glad we share the same interests in books. It took me awhile to respond since i am very happy to announce that i am now a father... WOOOHOOOO. Anyway getting back to the least challenging thing in life, how would you say i go about selling on the net? Any pointers would be greatly appreciated... I hope your doing well my friend


----------



## PedroThe (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello i hope everyone is doing well. Another question for you all so i make sure i get this straight

1. I buy blank t's (tagless)
2. Find a printer and get my t's printed
3. Have a website made out
4. Send out my product to potential boutiques
5. Follow up with boutiques
I'm sure there are things i'm leaving out. How do i go about selling my t's thru my website (credit card processing)? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give me some info! Thank you all in advance


----------

